# Diesel powered sentra!



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2453380751&category=33615

Anyone have any idea what's up with that?;/


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Weird. I know about Sentra engines from the E15s to the new engines of today, but I've never heard of a CD17 motor. Maybe its a really old-generation motor?  It can't be for that price though.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Who would put a diesel engine in a sentra anyway?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Diesel-crazy Europeans!


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

yeah,europe loves diesel engines,they came up with a diesel powered accord...its very fast for a diesel,i think it was like 0-60 in 8-9 seconds...


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

They like desil so much because gas is so expensive over there


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

it's a factory option. I've never seen one, but my FSM has all the info for those.

a diesel without a turbo is really not a fun car to drive.


----------



## tukn13s (Dec 18, 2003)

diesel engines are a great replacement for gas engines! much higher torque, better gas mileage, longer lasting, etc etc. the only trouble with this swap would be the fact that you would have to completely redo the fuel system, swap ecu, and much much more. diesel is the best!


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

^ Good luck makin' a N/A Jap desiel fast.


----------



## RockyB (May 3, 2002)

Those CD17 diesel engines came in some older B11's
Rocky


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Harris said:


> Weird. I know about Sentra engines from the E15s to the new engines of today, but I've never heard of a CD17 motor. Maybe its a really old-generation motor?  It can't be for that price though.


It was sold in the U.S. about 20 years ago. I used to have a 83 Sentra and the FSM had quite a bit of info on the CD17, which was also available that year. Considering that 20+ year old Sentras are now worth about as much as last week's newspaper, I don't understand why this engine is priced so high.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks for the info, Scott. The price did leave me wondering. Its a little too high for anyone to even consider purchasing it. I bet most of the folks who see that price tag would rather buy another car than think of buying the motor.


----------



## zyewdall (Sep 7, 2005)

Harris said:


> Thanks for the info, Scott. The price did leave me wondering. Its a little too high for anyone to even consider purchasing it. I bet most of the folks who see that price tag would rather buy another car than think of buying the motor.


True, the price is high, but perhaps you haven't seen a 1981 diesel rabbit that doesn't even run sell for $2,000.... demand is so high for any four cylinder diesels this summer that it's driving prices through the roof. Remember, blue book is useless for cars over 15 years old.


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

I still own my 1982 Maxima and would not sell it for the world and it has a LD-28 6 Cylinder Diesel. I have no idea how many of these US models are still floating around.


----------



## zyewdall (Sep 7, 2005)

I've had offers of $5,000 for a 1984 turbo diesel Mitsubishi pickup, and I won't sell it. Everyone else can just look and wonder why the heck we would even drive a diesel..... we know why.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

tukn13s said:


> diesel engines are a great replacement for gas engines! diesel is the best!


 You can have them. I'm sure the SE-R's would have been just as fast, fun, and successful with diesels in them.   

I've worked on the B11 diesels. They were good cars. My friend's still got one and it has 220-K on it. Still gets 50 mpg.


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

i own one i got 130k miles on it.its a bit slow but lots of torque it can still make itself move off at idle speed in 3rd gear which i find pretty cool.


----------



## ThumpinPulsar (Aug 3, 2005)

Id drop a CD17 in my XE any day... I have two other cars for performance... I just love diesels... they rock. And if u think Diesels are slow come ride in a fire engine. We just got a new Smeal with the 670hp Detroit in it and it moves 31 tons up to 76mph in the length of an onramp. Also we have a light duty (in comparison) F350 with the new 6.0L PowerStroke that has the government package rated at 375hp and 640lb/ft.... diesels arent slow my friend... N/A diesels may be tho lol Diesels are nothing without turbo's.


----------



## zyewdall (Sep 7, 2005)

ThumpinPulsar said:


> Id drop a CD17 in my XE any day... I have two other cars for performance... I just love diesels... they rock. And if u think Diesels are slow come ride in a fire engine. We just got a new Smeal with the 670hp Detroit in it and it moves 31 tons up to 76mph in the length of an onramp. Also we have a light duty (in comparison) F350 with the new 6.0L PowerStroke that has the government package rated at 375hp and 640lb/ft.... diesels arent slow my friend... N/A diesels may be tho lol Diesels are nothing without turbo's.


Yeah. I want a firetruck!! Or try driving one of the new VW diesels. It's fun to blow by almost everyone going over mountain passes at 85mph in 5th gear with 5 people and a weeks worth of camping gear on board.... Not bad for a 110HP engine. A honda civic struggles on the same pass at 55mph.


----------



## ThumpinPulsar (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah VW's diesels have such a fat flat torque curve. Not much on performance tho haha


----------



## Monsterbishi (Jul 7, 2007)

*Holy Ressurection Batman!*

ok, I thought I'd kick off my first post on this forum by bring a thread back from the dead :cheers: 

I live in New Zealand, a small country that's just about the last stop before Antarctica, and we have a 90% JDM Import vehicle fleet.

Now, my car, and the reason I joined the forum, it's what we call a Pulsar, you know them as Sentra's.

As per my current sig, it's a 1991 SN14 Pulsar M1-D Sedan, uses the CD17 Diesel motor, same as your B11's.










So, to finish up, sorry for digging up this corpse of a thread


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Monsterbishi said:


> ok, I thought I'd kick off my first post on this forum by bring a thread back from the dead :cheers:
> 
> I live in New Zealand, a small country that's just about the last stop before Antarctica, and we have a 90% JDM Import vehicle fleet.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum Monsterbishi. 

Wow I didn't know that Nissan was still using the CD17 in 1991. Did they ever discontinue them? If so what year was that?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Monsterbishi (Jul 7, 2007)

1994 was the last year for the Silvertop CD17, after that they went to the CD20.


----------

